# Do You Change Your Pellet Stove Damper Setting?



## thephotohound (Nov 27, 2007)

I have an Enviro EF2 pellet stove, which has a manual slide damper. I notice that the setting that creates the most efficient flame (i.e. active yellow flame, no dark tips) is different when the pellet feed rate is on high, as compared to when it is on low. Is this common that you would have 2 (or more) damper settings based on feed rate?


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to know this to


----------



## Shane (Nov 27, 2007)

For some venting configs yes it is not abnormal to have to make adjustments


----------



## thephotohound (Nov 28, 2007)

Coming out of the back of the stove, one elbow up, 3 ft of vertical pipe, elbow towards wall, horizontal termination (approx 3 ft). No OAK.


----------



## Shane (Nov 28, 2007)

To get the absolute best combustion from low to high I think that most stoves would need adjusting.  I do think that the vast majority of people either don't bother to adjust the air when they change from high to low (possibly compromising optimum efficiency), or they never change from high to low and rely instead on thermostatic on/off operation.  The majority of installs that I noticed that the air had to be adjusted when going from high to low were ones with really tall chimneys.  They would blow themselves out on the low setting.  But like I said I think that most stoves, in order to burn at optimum efficiency would need an air adjustment between high and low.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 28, 2007)

Shane said:
			
		

> But like I said I think that most stoves, in order to burn at optimum efficiency would need an air adjustment between high and low.




I would think it would be more on the open side when on high then on low? i always give more air on high.


----------



## Shane (Nov 28, 2007)

Definately.  On a lot of stoves they would "blow out" on low if there was too much combustion air.


----------



## raybin (Nov 28, 2007)

We also have the EF2 (recently installed) and were wondering the same thing.  Damper setting is fine when on medium (12 o'clock), but if we turn stove up higher, we get clinkers and much more soot/ash.  Will try opening the damper to see if we get a better burn.  Thanks.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 28, 2007)

raybin said:
			
		

> We also have the EF2 (recently installed) and were wondering the same thing.  Damper setting is fine when on medium (12 o'clock), but if we turn stove up higher, we get clinkers and much more soot/ash.  Will try opening the damper to see if we get a better burn.  Thanks.




That should work. let us know.

John


----------



## Jims (Nov 28, 2007)

I open the damper on the low setting to were the flame almost burns out and then leave it there for the other settings.  If I don't do this, the pellets don't burn fast enough on the high setting and the burn pot fills with pellets.  It also appears that I get more heat by doing this, at least it seems I can leave the stove on low more often.  Could that be possible?

I've also noticed that I need to adjust the damper for different brands of pellets.


----------



## raybin (Dec 3, 2007)

Opening the damper on our EF2 when we run it on high definitely seems to help.  Less soot and ash.  thanks everyone.


----------



## Xena (Dec 3, 2007)

I open the damper a smidge more if running on
#3 or higher.  On 1 lo/1 hi, and #2, I run
it cracked just a hair.


----------



## benpelletstove (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, I have just installed Enviro Empress FPI in my home. It was installed into a see-thorugh (2 sided) prefabricated fire place (installer called it "Heatalator"). The exhaust is vented through the existing two story chimney but I don't know where the air for the combustion is coming from. I have turned it on for the first time but I cannot get the flame to stay up. Every time the pellets are thrown into the burn pot the flame goes out. I tries to adjust the damper but it does not help. I thought that the flame should be up so it could heat the heat exchanger. Could someone help?


----------



## johnny88 (Sep 27, 2008)

Last week installed the Empress FI.  Did a lot of research on this and this forum was exceptionally helpful.  I've been running almost every night ( new toy) and after getting use to pellets ( long time wood burner )
have no problem.  I'm vented with a 4" flex pipe up a 20' exterior chimney with a tight block off plate.
Yes the stove flame will die down when pellets are added on the low 1 and 2 settings but once they catch the flame goes up - heat is still constant.

Read the tech manual - set your flame on the #5 high setting and use that setting for draft through out.  ( recommended .12 -.13 if you have a Magnahalec or however ya spell it).

Well, after reviewing this forum, I got one off ebay for $25. prior to my install.  At my self  install, I marked the damper adjustment as it came from the factory.  Tested with the Mag and just a shade off!!

Flame is great, just low settings as explained..13

Also - your air intake is from the side top vents on the stove - plenty of room for air as I even used rockwool behind the insert for insulation of the exterior chimney brick.

ps


----------



## relxn88 (Sep 28, 2008)

ThePhotoHound said:
			
		

> I have an Enviro EF2 pellet stove, which has a manual slide damper. I notice that the setting that creates the most efficient flame (i.e. active yellow flame, no dark tips) is different when the pellet feed rate is on high, as compared to when it is on low. Is this common that you would have 2 (or more) damper settings based on feed rate?



I'm no expert, but by using thermometers in the heat exhaust vents(into the room), I was able to see a noticeable difference in heat output by adjusting the damper in small increments (15 minutes burn time per increment). When the damper was opened to far, the heat output was lower. So, I backed off until the maximum temperature of heat was being sent into the room. I did this at the low,middle, and high temperature settings. There was a mininmal setting difference between the high and low settings, but not enough for me to bother changing the draft. So, I have left the draft set at the optimal opening for the stove set on high. I'll probably do this again when the temperatures outside are in the teens. The draft seems to work better the colder it is outside. Again, this isn't scientific, it just seems to work for me.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I too have a manual damper on my Enviro Meridian. What I've done is find the optimal setting for high, medium and low feeds and mark the damper rod with a permanent marker. Makes it easier to get the perfect setting without driving your self insane everytime you change the feed rate.


----------



## benpelletstove (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a enviro empress FPI installed in a two sided fire place with the back of the stove open and without the OAK. I have been running it with Lignetics pellets (they do not have good quality control on the size of the pellets. Some are over one inches long) and trying to adjust the damper to get the most efficient burning. I am getting lot of ash (the ash pan is full after 2 bags) and dark orange film on the glass. Could this be prevented with installing OAK? I went to Home Depot and found that the Fireside pellets have smaller pellet and I might try these. I am including a picture of the glass. Is the glass leaking air? Please help.


----------

